# Today's catch



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

Caught 4 decent sized ladyfish and three flounder on the fly.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Fly fishing for flounder Niccee Great Catch


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember my first fish on fly was a black grouper, but the next three were flounder! Looks nice out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty pics. 

It sure was a nice morning out there. Wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice Fish! What kinda set up are you using? Trying to put my first fly rod together.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!! What is that reel?? I see the G. Loomis on the rod.


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

Rod is: 8 wt. G. Loomis Crosscurrent GLX
Reel is: Sage 6080
Line: Scientific Anglers Mastery Bonefish

Found all on sale and couldn't pass... All have worked great in the surf, especially the reel, which is the best saltwater reel i've ever used, especially in the surf. No worries about submerging.

Landed this one this evening:


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice set up, well above my budget. What type of fly are you picking up the flounder on?


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

Its above my budget as well. The flounder have been hitting what I've interpreted as Baz Yelverton's "go meaux" redfish fly. Its a green bunny strip with a marabou collar and flash. I used some lead wire around the shank. I usually cast out and fish higher in the water column and then towards the end of the retrieve slow down and let it sink a bit towards the bottom, where the flounder hit it. They hit clousers as well.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Go Meaux Fly*

That fly? is hard to beat for flounder, et al. You can tie it almost any way and it'll flat catch fish. JMHO C2


----------

